# Canned Food Rotator



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

After reading a particular story on survivalblog.com a couple days ago, I decided to do a google search to see what I could find with regards to "Food Storage Recipes" and came across this website ... Peace of Preparedness

I went to the library link out of curiosity and found a veritable treasure trove of information. Besides finding a ton of recipes I also found, what I consider THE *gem*. If you scroll down about *three* pages you'll see a link called "Canned Food Rotator" that takes you to a two page doc/pamphlet with instructions on how to build a "wall rotator" to use for #10 cans. I don't really know how else to explain it! 

The unit is a floor to ceiling rotator built against a pre-existing wall. In this particular unit, the gentleman used "peg board" on the opposite side.

Looking at it though, got me to thinking about how it could be "modified" to provide "hidden" food storage for not only can's but buckets as well. I'm sure with a little bit of creativity and modification this unit could be utilized as such. 

BTW .. :goodjob: to Texican for posting something on another thread that made me realize that this forum would be a good place for me to share this gem of information. 

Just imagine ... Virtually "Hidden" food storage space that also allows you to "rotate" it! :happy0035:

I showed it to my DH and he agrees that we can try building it when we "expand" the pantry. Although we may not use it as hidden storage in the pantry, I can think of other ways it can be utilized in other rooms for "hidden" storage without having to worry about taking up too much "space" in the rooms.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow...super cool and it would work exceptionally well as a hidden storage location. Anyone going to try this in their garage and want to share their experience?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Isn't it though? All you'd have to do for Hidden #10 can storage is put the strapping on (for attaching it/supporting it against the interior wall) then put up drywall over it. Hinge the "end piece's" of drywall from the inside with a piano hinge, a small unobtrusive latch mechanism and bingo. I'm thinking something similar to what you see on stereo cabinets, where you push in on the door and it "disengages" and pops open.

I'm even thinking you could "divide" the shelves (using a piece of 1/2"x1/2" square "trim"), place them closer together (height wise) and use them for standard canned goods. 

Open one side for putting items in and one side for taking items out. If you're concerned about the "push" area leaving a mark over time, put up some sort of series of hanging "pictures" to cover the area?

My one concern about building it in a garage, would be heat build up. Heat+Food Storage=Ruined Food. Although, one could build one in the garage for storing a stash of hidden water without worry about it spoiling


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We saw that same PDF a few months back and made one in our basement. Works very well!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to hear from someone who's actually built one!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful site -- I've bookmarked it. However, I'm missing something. I've clicked on every link under library index, and can't find the can rotator. The index links are listed below. In which section is the can rotator? Thanks. 

1.Canning & Dehydrating: Putting Up the Harvest
2.Cooking with Food Storage 
3.Emergency Preparedness Classes & Resources
4.Emergency Cookers
5.Gardening 
6.Getting & Organizing Food Storage
1.Latter Day Saint Resources
2.Pandemic Resources
3.Videos on Preparedness & Food Storage


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Belfrybat,

Those are the main catagories. Under each of those catagories are additional links. Just hover over them 

The particular one I'm talking about is, I believe, under 3. Emergency Preparedness Classes & Resources. As mentioned in the OP ... "page down about 3 pages" and you'll see it there. "Canned Food Rotator"


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't have a basement (that's dry enough) to store stuff in. (it's a dirt basement) and my garage is not heated or I would have made that already. I've got some other ideas though.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

very neat i think i may take a few ideas from here


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

cnichols said:


> Belfrybat,
> 
> Those are the main catagories. Under each of those catagories are additional links. Just hover over them
> 
> The particular one I'm talking about is, I believe, under 3. Emergency Preparedness Classes & Resources. As mentioned in the OP ... "page down about 3 pages" and you'll see it there. "Canned Food Rotator"


Thanks -- found it. It is under "Cooking with Food Storage" -- about half-way down that category (in case there's any other blind folks here!)


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Yup, I must be blind, too. Course my phones screen is not very big but it is so much faster than dial up I canactually check out links!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you found it and hope you find it somewhat useful!

Don't forget to check out the other links too. I saved I don't know how many different PDF's from that website for various recipes. I'd like to be able to put together some "Meals" in a jar (although I'll probably use my vacume sealer instead) to keep on hand for "don't feel like digging around for something to cook" nights!  Just grab a bag, dump it in a pot, add water and cook.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you I have been trying to come up with something like this using bed rails its nice to not have to plan it out will definitely be building one of these


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Like the food rotator idea, thanks for the link cnichols.
I think i would alter a couple rows to accommodate smaller cans too.
Looks like a lot of other helpful tips there too.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

What a great idea.. the old bed frames made a light bulb come on.. any ideas on how to use this with home canned pints/quarts ???Wally


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wally -
We have tried to figure that out, too. We never did come up with anything "safe". Glass is just a bit too touchy for us, so we went a different route for them. But the can rotater cleared a bunch of pantry space for more of our home canned (but I still have full jars sacking up on the floor!).

Edited to add a link to pictures of what we did: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/sets/72157624445752072/ This should link you to pictures both our can rotaters and the drawers we made for glass jars.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a link to one detailed right here on homesteadingtoday.com http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=377225


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, the main reason I was on that page was for the recipes, lol

But I try to never pass up an idea when I see one.

Woodsy, that was actually my thought when I first saw that. Using it for "regular" canned goods (mostly) and a few shelves for #10's.

Ohio Dreamer, pretty nice. How many cans can you fit in it?

DENALI, I just spotted that one the other day myself. First time I've been in the "Vault" in a while and thought I'd check it out. I like the one in that thread. I think I'd like one "similar" to that to use in my kitchen area and use the big one in the pantry area and/or hidden food storage area.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Great website!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Wally -
> We have tried to figure that out, too. We never did come up with anything "safe". Glass is just a bit too touchy for us, so we went a different route for them. But the can rotater cleared a bunch of pantry space for more of our home canned (but I still have full jars sacking up on the floor!).
> 
> Edited to add a link to pictures of what we did: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/sets/72157624445752072/ This should link you to pictures both our can rotaters and the drawers we made for glass jars.


OT...Jen, love that Frankentater.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

cnichols said:


> Ohio Dreamer, pretty nice. How many cans can you fit in it?


It depends on which can size and which rotator your asking about. The one that's rear load holds about 14 soup cans per span and there are 11 slots. We did divide one slot to hold both tomato paste and tuna (since it fit) so we have 12 products there. The front load one has 16 slots and each holds about18-20 soup cans. Both were built to fit the space we had.

The drawers DH made them the depth of our shelves. The Pt size will hold 12 and the Qt size will hold 10. The plan is to put handles on the front (cheap ones from a Lowes type place) to aid in pulling them out. Because the bottom shelf in on rough cement we placed plastic lattice on it so the "drawers" will slid out.

beaglebiz - potatoes were a surprise crop last year (we ran out of compost and had one empty bed left....found a lost bag of potatoes that had 2' long growth on them....we dug up the hard packed dirt and tossed them in to see what they would do) and we had no idea what to expect. We giggled for days at the frankentators!


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been wanting these for a long time: http://www.pharaohsstorehouse.com/on_wall.asp

We have an unfinished closet that I'm hoping to install these into. 

They hold all different sizes of cans too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Charly said:


> I've been wanting these for a long time: http://www.pharaohsstorehouse.com/on_wall.asp
> 
> We have an unfinished closet that I'm hoping to install these into.
> 
> They hold all different sizes of cans too.


Cool, that's what DH wanted to build me on the knee wall in the storage room. I said no as it would have me crawling on my hands and knees to get the cans....I'm not getting any younger. I never thought of that for a "higher" location! 

I can see it now...DH will come home and it will be, "Oh Honey, I was on HT today and someone showed....(insert eye roll and the now what do I have to build look :runforhills."


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

wally said:


> What a great idea.. the old bed frames made a light bulb come on.. any ideas on how to use this with home canned pints/quarts ???Wally


I think the only way to do mason jars would be something like soda bottles and cans in convenient store coolers. In fact I'd love to get a hold of some of those plastic racks. Soda cans are about the same dia as 1/2 pint jars and I'm sure with all the different sized soda, juice, water, milk containers, there should be something to fit any mason jar. I suppose one could be made but plastic would be best for the sliding. They're called bottle glide racks but I haven't found anyone selling them to the public.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Hah! JohnP - Great minds think alike. I posted something similar on the other thread in the vault about the soda pop things. I don't know that "only" plastic would work, maybe 1/2"x1/2" wood "strips" would work along the sides for the railing part. Put some wax on them and it'd probably work even better. For the bottom, a piece of plexi would probably work. Or some other type of "plastic" that was thick and stiff/hard. I'm sure with a little bit of time to think about it, one of the many creative minds here would come up with something


----------

